# Midland Counties Show - 12.04.15



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone going along? Quite a few clubs showing:

Midland Counties Cat Club
Short Haired Cat Society
Asian Group Cat Society
Abyssinian Cat Association
Cornish Rex Cat Society
Korat & Thai Cat Association
LaPerm Cat Club
Singapura Cat Club
Snowshoe Cat Society

Excited for the Aby CA, Singapura Cat Club and Cornish Rex!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I went  my silver Somali girl was best in show Somali at the Aby show


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done! Our non ped was Best NP in the Shorthair show and our pet ped was Best PP in the Combined show


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Vixxen said:


> I went  my silver Somali girl was best in show Somali at the Aby show





carolmanycats said:


> Well done! Our non ped was Best NP in the Shorthair show and our pet ped was Best PP in the Combined show


Congrats to you both!  I did spy your Usual Silver girl, she is such a stunner.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Well done! Our non ped was Best NP in the Shorthair show and our pet ped was Best PP in the Combined show


Mr Joshy?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Indeed mr Joshy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)




----------

